# The Official Prostate Thread



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

While I don't want to go into a whole lot of detail, I wanted to start this thread basically because there is a fairly new process out there for those with enlarged prostates.

*50% of men will have BPH (enlarged prostates) by the time they're 60, 70% by the age of 60+.*

I've been taking Tamsulosin for several years to relax the prostate, and the doc recently prescribed Finasteride to shrink it. While the Tamsulosin works well enough, the Finasteride will take a while to see results, and there are some side effects with both drugs. I would much rather go a different route, rather than take meds and possibly have surgery, so when I heard about the steam treatment, I was stoked.

_Steam treatment is relatively new, so long-term data regarding its success rate it not yet available. But, in the three years it has been widely available, studies show that in 90 to 95 percent of men who have steam treatment, benign prostatic hyperplasia symptoms are significantly reduced or eliminated.

Steam treatment for benign prostatic hyperplasia is performed in a health care provider's office, and the procedure itself usually takes less than 15 minutes. It doesn't require a hospital stay. During the treatment, a tiny needle is inserted into the urethra and positioned within the prostate gland. In nine seconds, the needle produces a steam ball within the prostate that is about 2 centimeters wide. All the tissue the steam touches is destroyed. That eliminates the extra prostate tissue that causes benign prostatic hyperplasia symptoms._

More info here: https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/...m-treatment-for-benign-prostatic-hyperplasia/

And here: https://www.treatmybph.com/bph-patient-us/home.html

I'm going to be asking my doc about this treatment. Any info you guys could add would be welcomed. While prostate enlargement is not life-threatening (unless it's cancer), it's pretty inconvenient sometimes. :madman:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

that's enough internet for me today


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I’ve had a cystoscopy multiple times i.e. jamming sh*t up the urethra. Umm, no thanks to add steam, too. 

Actually, the whole procedure is awful. I’d take a pill, before another device gets pushed up my c**k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

You guys really need to stop acting your age.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

ravewoofer said:


> I've had a cystoscopy multiple times i.e. jamming sh*t up the urethra. Umm, no thanks to add steam, too.
> 
> Actually, the whole procedure is awful. I'd take a pill, before another device gets pushed up my c**k.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always wanted to share this story, but it's so gruesome that although tempted, I would never put it out there. However, since it's gruesomeness factor has now been eclipsed, and it's directly related ...

back in the day, when I was in my 20s, I kept getting prostate infections. The doc decided to go up there and have a look. Keep in mind this as in the 1980s, way before those little fiber optic cameras they have now. Said the doctor, you're young, just come on in tomorrow and we'll do it in the office. So I stupidly show up for my appointment, and the nurse tells me to take off my pants and cover myself with this towel she left behind. She also left a stainless tray, with a lid on it. As I waited there, my curiosity got the better of me, and I took the lid off that tray to see what was in there. For an instant, what I saw looked like it came from a cleaning kit for a shotgun. Next thing I remember, I am on the floor with smelling salts up my nose bringing me back. Said the doctor, we're gonna have to put you to sleep to do this, if we get it in there and you tense up, it won't come out. Alrighty then, putting under would be an excellent idea ...

hopefully, with modern medicine bring what it is, whatever they use now isn't 12 gauge .


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

JimmyAsheville said:


> I have always wanted to share this story, but it's so gruesome that although tempted, I would never put it out there. However, since it's gruesomeness factor has now been eclipsed, and it's directly related ...
> 
> back in the day, when I was in my 20s, I kept getting prostate infections. The doc decided to go up there and have a look. Keep in mind this as in the 1980s, way before those little fiber optic cameras they have now. Said the doctor, you're young, just come on in tomorrow and we'll do it in the office. So I stupidly show up for my appointment, and the nurse tells me to take off my pants and cover myself with this towel she left behind. She also left a stainless tray, with a lid on it. As I waited there, my curiosity got the better of me, and I took the lid off that tray to see what was in there. For an instant, what I saw looked like it came from a cleaning kit for a shotgun. Next thing I remember, I am on the floor with smelling salts up my nose bringing me back. Said the doctor, we're gonna have to put you to sleep to do this, if we get it in there and you tense up, it won't come out. Alrighty then, putting under would be an excellent idea ...
> 
> hopefully, with modern medicine bring what it is, whatever they use now isn't 12 gauge .


That was like me, except I didn't pass out. I went to the office after the first time, and I was freaked out the entire day. Didn't get much work done as I was too busy replaying the disaster of the morning.

I thought we were just going to have a consultation. . Ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Signed up for the 'Steam treatment' but cancelled it. My PSA # has gone up enough between testing that I had an MRI done a few weeks ago. They found a lesion on there, so I am getting a biopsy in two weeks. Fingers crossed. 

I take the Tamsalosin too, and it works really well.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

OK. That's 2.5 cringes from this short thread. Past my daily quota.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

tjkm said:


> Signed up for the 'Steam treatment' but cancelled it. My PSA # has gone up enough between testing that I had an MRI done a few weeks ago. They found a lesion on there, so I am getting a biopsy in two weeks. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I take the Tamsalosin too, and it works really well.


Good luck!

Tamsulosin works well for me, too, it's just that if I skip a pill, I'm back to square one.


----------



## Skymonkey (Mar 12, 2014)

I know your frustration. I was on Tamsulosin for a couple years. It worked well at first then slowly started losing it's effectiveness. Doc wanted me to take 2 .4mg pills a day. I'd had enough. It was time for surgery.

That was last June. At the time Resume, the steam treatment had been out for over 6 months. A buddy who is in the same practice but not my Doc said the success rate wasn't that great for what you have to go through. He recommended I do the HOLEP surgery which is what my Doc specialized in. My doc agreed and we moved forward.

The surgery was a complete success. I would absolutely do it again if I had to. ! year later when I go it still sounds like a cow pissing on a flat rock. I piss like I'm 18 not 58. Usually wake 1 time a night now compared to the 3-5 times pre surgery.

Oh, and the C-scope thing, there's nothing fiber optic about it. Most painful thing I've ever experienced. Insurance would't pay to put me under either.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Skymonkey said:


> I know your frustration. I was on Tamsulosin for a couple years. It worked well at first then slowly started losing it's effectiveness. Doc wanted me to take 2 .4mg pills a day. I'd had enough. It was time for surgery.
> 
> That was last June. At the time Resume, the steam treatment had been out for over 6 months. A buddy who is in the same practice but not my Doc said the success rate wasn't that great for what you have to go through. He recommended I do the HOLEP surgery which is what my Doc specialized in. My doc agreed and we moved forward.
> 
> ...


Thanks for relating your experience!


----------



## avmech (Mar 2, 2014)

ravewoofer said:


> I've had a cystoscopy multiple times i.e. jamming sh*t up the urethra. Umm, no thanks to add steam, too.
> 
> Actually, the whole procedure is awful. I'd take a pill, before another device gets pushed up my c**k.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right there with you. The worst part of the cystoscopy was passing through my prostate, hurt like hell! Worse even than during my prostate biopsy a core was taken in an area that was not numb.......


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks (I think) for posting this up since I have an appointment in July for the elevated PSA. Who knows where it will end up. Gotta get a smaller cancer spot cut out tomorrow so I'm in for a ride this year :eekster:


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I use a drug called "terazosin which is also an alpha blocker, whatever that is. It does work because symptoms get worse if I miss a dose or two. Terazosin is similar to Tamsulosin but has less side effects according to the doctor.

Has anyone used both of these drugs? Which worked best?


----------



## AndyD66 (Mar 12, 2013)

...


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

AndyD66 said:


> Did anything work?
> 
> I am 53, I have had doctors literally yell at me that biking can't cause prostate infections since I was in my late 20s. A long running battle with no real answers. I took finisteride once for a week and I fully understand why Trump is a sleepless hormonal maniac. It messed me up too much to even care about my prostate. Wow do I not recommend taking that stuff without great care.
> 
> ...


Man, I'm sorry to hear this and feel your pain from your post. Keep looking elsewhere, internet, other centers, and hopefully you find something that works for you. It seems more & more that a person has to become their own doctor and demand treatments other than the same old thing that doesn't work.

Take care....


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Welp, still 2 weeks from 50 and my doc gave me my gifts early. Elevated PSA (minorly of course, 3 when reference range puts 2.5 high normal) got me a palpation. Seems normal to my doc so I'll give blood again in a month and go from there. Might be a low grade subclinical UTI I guess but we shall see.

Is there any evidence for biking causing minor inflammation of the prostate? I know some can have minor urethral damage, blood in urine, etc. but I can't imagine there being a saddle that could cause damage so far internally.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Well guys, my biopsy was negative! I need to go back in 6 months and get the PSA checked again. The biopsy was not as bad as I thought, but when I entered the room, the first thing I saw was the probe, with a condom on it, covered in some gel. Ugh.

Only took a few minutes, and I was out of there. I have asked my doc about the bike saddle causing prostate issues, but he says it is not the cause of the issue. Happy riding!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

tjkm said:


> Well guys, my biopsy was negative! I need to go back in 6 months and get the PSA checked again. The biopsy was not as bad as I thought, but when I entered the room, the first thing I saw was the probe, with a condom on it, covered in some gel. Ugh.
> 
> Only took a few minutes, and I was out of there. I have asked my doc about the bike saddle causing prostate issues, but he says it is not the cause of the issue. Happy riding!


Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I had an elevated PSA level so last week I went in to have them take 12 core samples. 9 out of the 12 cores have cancer in them so I go back for a consultation this Friday to find out what the next steps will be. Taking the samples was a, well, interesting experience to say the least.
The doctor asked if a student could observe and I say, Can't be any more embarrassed so what the heck  The joys of getting old......


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Dirtrider127 said:


> I had an elevated PSA level so last week I went in to have them take 12 core samples. 9 out of the 12 cores have cancer in them so I go back for a consultation this Friday to find out what the next steps will be. Taking the samples was a, well, interesting experience to say the least.
> The doctor asked if a student could observe and I say, Can't be any more embarrassed so what the heck  The joys of getting old......


Damnnnn. Good luck- keep us posted!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirtrider127 said:


> I had an elevated PSA level so last week I went in to have them take 12 core samples. 9 out of the 12 cores have cancer in them so I go back for a consultation this Friday to find out what the next steps will be. Taking the samples was a, well, interesting experience to say the least.
> The doctor asked if a student could observe and I say, Can't be any more embarrassed so what the heck  The joys of getting old......


I had that biopsy a few years ago. It found lots of cancer, although my prostate was not enlarged and no peeing problems. I had a robotic (DaVinci) radical prostatectomy. Surgery was pretty easy, one night in hospital. Had to wear a urinary catheter for a week, kind of annoying.

Bottom line, cancer gone, PSA zero every test since surgery, sex life ... no comment.

If you get surgery have a heart-to-heart talk with the doc about the last item.

Best wishes,
TR


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

elder_mtber said:


> I had that biopsy a few years ago. It found lots of cancer, although my prostate was not enlarged and no peeing problems. I had a robotic (DaVinci) radical prostatectomy. Surgery was pretty easy, one night in hospital. Had to wear a urinary catheter for a week, kind of annoying.
> 
> Bottom line, cancer gone, PSA zero every test since surgery, sex life ... no comment.
> 
> ...


That is exactly where I'm at pre-surgery and it looks like the same procedure will be performed soon. I'm crossing my fingers


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirtrider127 said:


> That is exactly where I'm at pre-surgery and it looks like the same procedure will be performed soon. I'm crossing my fingers


Dayumm! Anyway, best wishes. 

TR


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

Skymonkey said:


> I know your frustration. I was on Tamsulosin for a couple years. It worked well at first then slowly started losing it's effectiveness. Doc wanted me to take 2 .4mg pills a day. I'd had enough. It was time for surgery.
> 
> That was last June. At the time Resume, the steam treatment had been out for over 6 months. A buddy who is in the same practice but not my Doc said the success rate wasn't that great for what you have to go through. He recommended I do the HOLEP surgery which is what my Doc specialized in. My doc agreed and we moved forward.
> 
> ...


So glad I found this thread! I am now asking about this HOLEP surgery. My situation is: Elevated PSA then biopsy showed 1 of 12 samples had cancer. Next year biopsy showed no cancer. Next years PSA is normal. My minor issue is with starting and stopping peeing, then thinking I am done, putting everything away and walking out of the bathroom only to leak. SUCKS!! Maybe this surgery will help.


----------



## Skymonkey (Mar 12, 2014)

crager34 said:


> So glad I found this thread! I am now asking about this HOLEP surgery. My situation is: Elevated PSA then biopsy showed 1 of 12 samples had cancer. Next year biopsy showed no cancer. Next years PSA is normal. My minor issue is with starting and stopping peeing, then thinking I am done, putting everything away and walking out of the bathroom only to leak. SUCKS!! Maybe this surgery will help.


Have you tried tamsulosin (generic Flowmax)? It helped me initially with being able to completely void my bladder. I didn't have any leakage issues but I would think an empty bladder would help prevent subsequent leakage. That's a question for the Doc.

The tamsulosin worked initially but as my problem progressed over time it's effectiveness wore off. I'm now 14 months post-op and still pissing like a teenager.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

i guess i dont belong to the forum, yet, as i am just 40, but pretty desperate to find answers to my problem which doc thinks is prostate related. just wanted to see if anyone on this forum had similar experience. like i said, 40 years old, last year, in november 2018, after quite cold ride i took a piss and from that point on my problem started. right after, there is this weird itching in my urethra that causes the sensation similar to what you feel when you need to go, except i dont feel like my bladder is full. the feeling always intensifies after i pee or ejaculate, like something gets irritated there. if i dont pee for longer period of time, say 2 and more hours it goes away. now 10 months on, i have tried several tests that came back negative and lots of medications tried that only caused side effects but didnt help. docs diagnosis was prostatitis, he said my prostate was somewhat enlarged. from reading about symptoms, i dont have any symptoms of prostatitis or BHP really. just the weird itch. any idea?

thanks


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I'd never experienced anything at all like prostate/urethra stuff until I bought a new saddle from a clerk at a bike shop who swore that this was the very best, looked like a racing saddle, had the cutouts in the right places, and was VERY popular. Also more than I was going to spend. 

One 15 mile ride on that saddle and I knew what all you guys with prostate problems are talking about. I took the saddle off immediately, returned it, and got the saddle that worked for me. 

I realize that this has nothing to do with what you are feeling, but my information is still worth every penny you pay for it!

But seriously, if this is bothering you that much, then go get it checked out again, since it is persisting for so long. An internet forum is no place to get a diagnosis.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

crager34 said:


> So glad I found this thread! I am now asking about this HOLEP surgery. My situation is: Elevated PSA then biopsy showed 1 of 12 samples had cancer. Next year biopsy showed no cancer. Next years PSA is normal. My minor issue is with starting and stopping peeing, then thinking I am done, putting everything away and walking out of the bathroom only to leak. SUCKS!! Maybe this surgery will help.


Urinary "leakage" is normal and doesn't always have an origin in the prostate, think old sphincters, reduce muscle tone, incomplete emptying, etc ....

Same goes for seminal fluid leaking, as yucky as it seems, it is also normal.

Okay, "joke time": This is my wife's story, she is a primary care provider... so this young man comes into the clinic and expresses concern that his urine "doesn't look right". When asked what's the problem, he says "my urine is foamy".

True story, foamy urine, no doubt a symptom of brain damage 

Glad I could be helpful


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

Radium said:


> I'd never experienced anything at all like prostate/urethra stuff until I bought a new saddle from a clerk at a bike shop who swore that this was the very best, looked like a racing saddle, had the cutouts in the right places, and was VERY popular. Also more than I was going to spend.
> 
> One 15 mile ride on that saddle and I knew what all you guys with prostate problems are talking about. I took the saddle off immediately, returned it, and got the saddle that worked for me.
> 
> ...


been to 3 docs, they have no idea. tried all they suggested but it just would not go away, thats why i am trying to find somebody with similar symptom.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Urethritis: caused by infection, irritation, UTI. Get checked for STDs, get a UA. 

I’d suggest you avoid making it worse, so limit use to the basics, ie peeing only.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Urethritis: caused by infection, irritation, UTI. Get checked for STDs, get a UA.
> 
> I'd suggest you avoid making it worse, so limit use to the basics, ie peeing only.


UA = urinalysis? if so, believe me, i had done it at least 10 times. basically every time i went to see doc. i dont know exactly what they test for though. STD tested negative. i cant believe something can go on for this long. from what i read urethritis sounds likely but all tests are negative. i get told pretty much every test my urine is pristine.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking forward to being off the meds.


----------



## xseal (Feb 25, 2018)

tom tom said:


> Looking forward to being off the meds.


I tried flowmax, gave me vertigo. Switched to rapaflo, which was decent for a bit, then stopped being effective, then doubled dose. After getting tired of peeing like an old man, bit the bullet and got the TURP operation. Was a miserable week after, couldn't work out at all for a month. 3 months later, I'm so glad I did it. Huge difference, more like being 35 yrs old again. Worth considering, if you can gut out the first week.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Just "throwing this out there" in general, but if you have good insurance (or can afford it out of pocket) - you might go the Mayo Clinic. I have some issues within the topic of this whole discussion, but not what you're experiencing (and I hope it gets resolved for you man). I mention the Mayo Clinic since they seem to be the best in the world at getting the best prognosis from confounding medical conditions.


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

What is this "HOLEP" procedure? I will have to Google, but want to hear from you guys too. I'm 55, been on Tamsulosin for about 3 years, pretty successfully, BUT, when I think I'm done going, geez, every f*kng time, a few minutes later, some leaks a minute or few minutes later. This happens at work and it happens if I have to go in middle of the night. This hasn't been an embarrassing problem being single, and living alone, but what if you have a new girlfriend, and say you go at night, come back to bed and she knows or sees? I don't think it's something that is going to........jeopardize a relationship or anything like that, and I/we are about a lot more than just that one thing - but it is/could be very embarrassing, and certainly not something I had to deal with in my 20's, 30's, or even 40's.


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

mtnbkrdr98 said:


> What is this "HOLEP" procedure?


Hi - you probably know that the prostate gland sits sandwiched between the bladder and penis with the urethra (the pipe that carries your pee) running through the middle. fact of life as men age the prostate enlarges "choking" the urethra and making it difficult to pee and fully empty the bladder. no guy wants to have surgery in that delicate area cause there are nerves and valves and surgery could impact your sexual function. So the first line of defense is taking the pill to make it easy to pee, but after a while it is not so effective and when you start getting episodes where no pee comes out (medical emergency) it is time to have surgery. i call it "core the apple", basically the surgeon removes inner prostate tissue so you can have "free flow" again. HOLEP is a newer surgical technique using laser to do the "coring" procedure and remove excess tissue causing the blockage. the older technique is TURP, but is also very effective.

I took the pill six years, had complete pee stoppage two months ago on a bicycle trip to slovenia (bummer) and came home with a catheter. i wanted to have HOLEP but where I live it is used only for very enlarged prostate cases over 100cc. No choice with back against the wall I had standard TURP. 2 days in the hospital, 6 weeks off the bike, no exercise, no sex, no lifting heavy things, etc. All my fears for nothing, i guess I got lucky and the surgery was a complete success, i pee like i did 30 years ago, no cancer in biopsy and sex ok ( no retrograde ejaculation). best thing i have done in years and maybe even kick myself for not having surgery earlier. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Tony Gring (Jul 3, 2019)

tjkm said:


> Well guys, my biopsy was negative! I need to go back in 6 months and get the PSA checked again. The biopsy was not as bad as I thought, but when I entered the room, the first thing I saw was the probe, with a condom on it, covered in some gel. Ugh.
> 
> Only took a few minutes, and I was out of there. I have asked my doc about the bike saddle causing prostate issues, but he says it is not the cause of the issue. Happy riding!


Just found this thread. I'm back into mountain biking as of 2 years ago and love it. I'm 65 and my PSA is up from 3.4 18 months ago to 7.2 two months ago. Had more blood drawn a week ago and now it's 8.0. So, my GP says time to seek out a urologist and likely have a biopsy. Funny though I happened to do some aggressive riding two days before each of the most recent blood draws. I'd read that bike riding might skew PSA results ? I'll follow through just the same. Never been down this road before........


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Tony Gring said:


> Just found this thread. I'm back into mountain biking as of 2 years ago and love it. I'm 65 and my PSA is up from 3.4 18 months ago to 7.2 two months ago. Had more blood drawn a week ago and now it's 8.0. So, my GP says time to seek out a urologist and likely have a biopsy. Funny though I happened to do some aggressive riding two days before each of the most recent blood draws. I'd read that bike riding might skew PSA results ? I'll follow through just the same. Never been down this road before........


Go for the biopsy. It might seem a little disturbing at first blush but it is piece of cake. Male doc and female helper did mine. I suggest clean out your rectum before biopsy.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tony Gring said:


> Just found this thread. I'm back into mountain biking as of 2 years ago and love it. I'm 65 and my PSA is up from 3.4 18 months ago to 7.2 two months ago. Had more blood drawn a week ago and now it's 8.0. So, my GP says time to seek out a urologist and likely have a biopsy. Funny though I happened to do some aggressive riding two days before each of the most recent blood draws. I'd read that bike riding might skew PSA results ? I'll follow through just the same. Never been down this road before........


I just went through the removal 2 months ago and can tell you a couple of things
1. Run, don't walk to a Urologist with a PSA of 8.0. Take it very serious NOW
2. Find another GP at the same time. He should have monitored you much better/sooner and you might have been in better shape now.
3. Get the core samples taken ASAP and read about Gleason scores.
4. If you have to have the prostate removed, learn how to do proper kegel exercises and start doing them now and all the time you can after the surgery.

I've been pretty lucky with my recovery and can go into more detail if you want. Send me a PM and I'll answer any question that you or anyone else has, as it happened to me.
Don't mean to scare you but I hoped it did a bit so you'll get checked out now. Please don't wait....this is a serious issue for men.
Take care


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2019)

Finch Platte said:


> While I don't want to go into a whole lot of detail, I wanted to start this thread basically because there is a fairly new process out there for those with enlarged prostates.
> 
> *50% of men will have BPH (enlarged prostates) by the time they're 60, 70% by the age of 60+.*
> 
> ...


We need pics bro :cornut::cornut::cornut:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Prostrate information related to sports ie cycling

*Older cyclists: don't feel the pressure!*

In recent years, the issue of prostate health in men has been discussed much more widely in the media and rightly so. Research has shown that men are much more likely to ignore the tell-tale signs of a prostate problem, than for example, women who find a lump in their breast. Part of this is cultural (men have often been conditioned to be 'tough' and to ignore health problems) and part is simply ignorance. However, the issue of prostate cancer is something that all men over the age of 50 need to be aware of.

One of the most common screening tests performed to help determine prostate health is the 'PSA' test. PSA is secreted by the cells of the prostate and is present in only small quantities in the blood of men with healthy prostates. However, it is often elevated in the presence of prostate cancer or other prostate disorders. While determining PSA levels alone is insufficient to diagnose whether treatment may be required, it is nevertheless one of the best available yardsticks that doctors currently have, which means that it's important any PSA test is as accurate as possible.

*In recent years however, there's been some anecdotal evidence that distance cycling can temporarily increase PSA levels* - most likely due to the physical trauma to the prostate region as a result of spending long hours in the saddle. These raised temporarily raised levels of PSA are not a problem by themselves. However, if a period of cycling takes place prior to a PSA test, this could lead to a false positive result, which is obviously undesirable as it could suggest a problem that does not actually exist.

*Australian research*
In a landmark study on this subject, Aussie scientist investigated PSA levels in 129 male participants, ranging in age from 50 to 71 years (average age of 55 years), who rode between 55 and 160 kilometres in a recreational group bicycle ride(1). Blood samples for PSA analysis were drawn within a 60-minute period before starting, and then again within 5 minutes after completing the ride. The researchers then compared the pre-cycling and post-cycling PSA levels using statistical analysis; in particular, they were keen to discover what impact the age of the cyclist had on the results and also whether the distance cycled affected the results.

*What they found*
When the results were number crunched, it was clear that cycling did cause the levels of PSA to significantly increase - the average increase across all the riders was 9.5% (an increase of 0.23ng/ml). Using the standard PSA upper healthy limit of 4.0ng/ml, this meant that the number of participants with an elevated level of PSA increased from two pre-cycling to six post-cycling. It was also clear that the older the rider and the further they had cycled, the greater the rise in PSA that occurred purely as a result of cycling.

*Practical implications for older cyclists*
Let's just start with a clarification here; the fact that PSA levels rose after cycling does NOT mean that cycling increases the risk of prostate cancer. In fact, the consensus of research suggests that men who stay physically fit and keep trim through exercise like cycling are significantly less likely to develop prostate cancer then their sedentary and overweight counterparts. Indeed, a large review study (a study that reviews the evidence from a number of previous studies) published just last year found that regular, vigorous physical activity reduces the risk of prostate cancer in men(2). What it does mean though is that there's a temporary increase in levels of PSA (probably because of the physical trauma to the prostate gland during riding).

Given the raised levels of PSA following a lengthy period of cycling, *the clear implication is that cyclists who go for a PSA test should ensure they abstain from cycling beforehand.* The authors of the Aussie study above suggest a 24-48 hour period of abstinence prior to a PSA test. Saddles with a cut out to help reduce pressure on the perineum region of the groin may help in this respect by giving the prostate an easier time. However, in order to avoid the possibility of a false high PSA test, it's still advisable to refrain from cycling completely before any test!

sauce https://www.peakendurancesport.com/...-lifestyle/older-cyclists-dont-feel-pressure/


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the information. As stated above, PSA is a screening test and any one test can be influenced by bike riding and/or sex days prior to the test. However, it is very important to include a PSA test in yearly blood testing for males over 50. Why? Having yearly PSA data establishes a "trend line" characteristic to each individual and easily eliminates suspected high one-offs. As the prostate increases in size with age, so do PSA values increase with age. For example, in my fifties, my PSA was 1.5 to 2. Ten years later and I am at 3.0. Nothing to worry about because the trend is gradual. But if my PSA would have suddenly jumped to say 8 or 10, there would be cause for concern and need for further testing. On a side note, one of the positive aspects of having surgery to relieve peeing problems is the large sample removed from the prostate that can be biopsied for cancer. Standard biopsy testing takes much smaller samples that can miss cancerous cells.


----------



## Tony Gring (Jul 3, 2019)

Dirtrider127 said:


> I just went through the removal 2 months ago and can tell you a couple of things
> 1. Run, don't walk to a Urologist with a PSA of 8.0. Take it very serious NOW
> 2. Find another GP at the same time. He should have monitored you much better/sooner and you might have been in better shape now.
> 3. Get the core samples taken ASAP and read about Gleason scores.
> ...


Thanks for sharing and the advice. And, helping me sleep better. Not ! 
Had the same GP for 10 years . Female and quite good ( and small hands ) She always includes PSA run with blood work and
I see her annually for my physical exam. My PSA had been normal all along. 
I missed getting blood sample in Jan of this year and finally got it done in October. So , it was my mistake not hers that more than a year passed between blood samples.
My physical exam was Dec 12 and that's when she pointed out the Oct '19 PSA levels had increased from 2018 3.4 to 7.2.
She advised another sample which I did Dec 20 and that one came in at 8.0
She is now referring me to a urologist and believe me, I won't be procrastinating.
To be honest , I was alarmed at the 7.2 reading and even more now at the increase to 8.0 in just two months.
I'm quite anxious about it and have not been sleeping well at all.
I did do 2hr + mountain trail riding two days before each of the last two blood tests. I was not aware that there was a possibility of the samples being skewed from vigorous biking. Probably not related. Regardless, I'm making an appointment with urologist.
Not sure where this is headed but hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

I was about 55 when I had "can't start, can't stop" problems, GP gave me a knees to the wall check and sent me for a blood test that was forwarded to the Specialist for my appointment with him.
Another of those embarasing checks and the Urologist told me that my results were good i.e 0.7 whilst anything over 4 was to be monitored quarterly.
Whilst I was getting dressed I happened to mention that I cycled a lot and he diagnosed a squashed urethra from decades of wrong saddles.
The problem was solved by inserting a camera and having a good look around my bladder whilst they was at it. 
First pee was painful with some blood and after a day off work I was back to normal.
I'll be 75 next birthday and no longer choose saddles by their weight.
As has already been said, this is no place for a diagnosis, see your doc if you have problems.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tony Gring said:


> I'm quite anxious about it and have not been sleeping well at all.
> I did do 2hr + mountain trail riding two days before each of the last two blood tests. I was not aware that there was a possibility of the samples being skewed from vigorous biking. Probably not related. Regardless, I'm making an appointment with urologist.
> Not sure where this is headed but hoping and praying for the best.


I fully understand the not sleeping/worrying part. Waiting for test & results consumed my head constantly. Just know that your dealing with it and can handle any outcome which I hope is good for you.
In speaking to a couple of experts about biking and prostate damage and high results, all said it didn't have a affect of it. I've read that booze, caffeine, and sex might drive it up but not that high.

My biopsy of the 3 limp nodes were clean but my prostate was not  Doctor says I might have some other cancer down the line around 5 years or so. Had my first post surgery test and I was 0.01 :thumbsup: and another mid Jan 2020 with a post op visit afterwards. Looking for the same test results.

Stay positive and do all you can & as directed. I'm back on the bike after 6 weeks, no real issues or terrible after affects of the surgery. Biggest worry for me was incontinence which was gone quickly by exercising the kegel muscles. Take care and praying for great results.


----------



## Tony Gring (Jul 3, 2019)

Dirtrider127 said:


> I fully understand the not sleeping/worrying part. Waiting for test & results consumed my head constantly. Just know that your dealing with it and can handle any outcome which I hope is good for you.
> In speaking to a couple of experts about biking and prostate damage and high results, all said it didn't have a affect of it. I've read that booze, caffeine, and sex might drive it up but not that high.
> 
> My biopsy of the 3 limp nodes were clean but my prostate was not  Doctor says I might have some other cancer down the line around 5 years or so. Had my first post surgery test and I was 0.01 :thumbsup: and another mid Jan 2020 with a post op visit afterwards. Looking for the same test results.
> ...


Thanks for that. Calling today to schedule appt. Hopefully they can see me soon. Wanna get rolling on this asap.
FWIW i quit caffeine 3 weeks ago.
Never been a big drinker.
I think I eat healthy. 
Sex ? Yes please..... 2-3 times a month these days......
I'm 5'8'' 155 lbs. Self employed plumber.
Pretty good shape as I'm quite active.
I just might PM you as things progress.
And yes , prayers welcomed. Thank You !


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Good news and you got this :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony Gring (Jul 3, 2019)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Good news and you got this :thumbsup:


Scheduled for Jan 13th. Soonest I could get in.

Thanks for the kind wishes !


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

at what size is the prostate considered enlarged? i was at the office due to constant sensation of needing to pee, my uro did dre and noted that my prostate is enlarged and somehow estimated 40g-50g. is the prostate same size at all men? we are all different size builds have different size organs, so can these figures be normal for some while in enlarged range for others? in the end uros diagnosis wasnt bhp but rather prostatitis? did anyone have this nonstop itchy feeling in the tip of penis that seemed like you need to pee with bhp diagnosis?
thanks


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

cavo said:


> at what size is the prostate considered enlarged? i was at the office due to constant sensation of needing to pee, my uro did dre and noted that my prostate is enlarged and somehow estimated 40g-50g. is the prostate same size at all men? we are all different size builds have different size organs, so can these figures be normal for some while in enlarged range for others? in the end uros diagnosis wasnt bhp but rather prostatitis? did anyone have this nonstop itchy feeling in the tip of penis that seemed like you need to pee with bhp diagnosis?
> thanks


I had my prostate removed due to severe cancer but it was "normal' in size according to the doctor. No pains, etc and never knew I had it until the PSA test.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Dirtrider127 said:


> I had my prostate removed due to severe cancer but it was "normal' in size according to the doctor. No pains, etc and never knew I had it until the PSA test.


I was just diagnosed with unfavorable intermediate cancer Friday. I'll read though your post.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh I wish I hadn't opened this thread! I am just waiting for a referral on a 'scopy thingy. I had issues that started about 18 months ago, and the Urologist put me on Rapaflo. This helped and I could live with it. Then when I got sick with a virus and infection at Xmas, I lost a lot of weight and my bloodwork went haywire. (I have a slow developing blood cancer too). The oncologist freaked and took me in for several days of fluid replacement, and I lost 30 pounds in the 3 weeks. Still haven't put it back. Also my PSA jumped to over 5 from around 3. I also had a UTI that didn't help! After one course of antibiotics, I still had issues, and I was up every night every hour or so to pee. I didn't get a good sleep for 2 months. The urologist put me on Cipro, which is a very strong antibiotic, and that finished me off. I felt deathly when taking it, and finished the course 3 days ago. I still feel shitty, but now I am pretty sure the UTI is gone... along with pretty much everything else inside me!One thing the Cipro does is increase hugely your chance of tendon rupture, so any strenuous exercise is forbidden for up to a month. No fun. 
Anyway, the Rapaflo seems to have started to work again and I only get up about 2 or 3 times during the night, which is doable.
My urologist told me there is another drug option, but that kills your libido and I'm not quite ready for that. The Rapaflo has another sexually related side effect, but I won't go into that in mixed company. Suffice to say, it's bad, but not as bad as a loss of libido. Surgery will be soon I think, but that steam clean doesn't sound like any fun to me...


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

It doesn't sound like the last two posts aren't having a good time right now. I'm glad that you both are taking it seriously and looking at the options best for you.
A update on me: Had the prostate removed along with 3 nodes, The nodes were cancer free but the prostate was not "clean" (meaning the outside still had cancer cells). I've had two PSA tests and both were excellent being 0.01 each which is as low as possible.
Life is at my new normal and everything is as good as possible. Later on in life the cancer might return but my odds are way better that it won't (Crossing fingers).
Been riding the bike and getting back in shape.

PM me if you would like to have real honest detailed info, maybe more detail than you want 

Take care, stay positive, and do everything you can or asked to do. You'll get through it


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I wish you the very best with your continued recovery Dirtrider. I think I'll just live my own detailed info so I don't have to 'anticipate' too much! I am quite positive generally, I live with an incurable blood cancer for which I have to take a daily chemo drug to control, so life has a pretty special meaning anyway  These things keep coming at me like flies to a windshield, but that's why we have a windshield!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Recently went through several PSA tests, MDx, and a biopsy. Thankfully the biopsy came back negative (for cancer), but the report indicated chronic prostatitis. Might be time to consider a different saddle.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Dirtrider127 said:


> It doesn't sound like the last two posts aren't having a good time right now. I'm glad that you both are taking it seriously and looking at the options best for you.
> A update on me: Had the prostate removed along with 3 nodes, The nodes were cancer free but the prostate was not "clean" (meaning the outside still had cancer cells). I've had two PSA tests and both were excellent being 0.01 each which is as low as possible.
> Life is at my new normal and everything is as good as possible. Later on in life the cancer might return but my odds are way better that it won't (Crossing fingers).
> Been riding the bike and getting back in shape.
> ...


Yes, I'm upset and angry.

Upset because I'm going to have a hard time for the mean time. I don't know what I'm in for but it can't be fun and I'll find out soon enough the hard way.

Angry because I have plans for the immediate future, and lost out on a great deal for a FS bike. I don't want a new bike I can't ride. I'm trying to fit in what I can now but the trails are still refreezing.

I'm in decent shape with about 25 extra lbs of muscle and fat. So my body should hold up. A winters worth of dead lifts, squats, bench press, standing low rows and bear sequence will be a God send.

I love my Canfield EPO and Moto Whiplash another season with those is just fine. I have to make more time for family.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Recently went through several PSA tests, MDx, and a biopsy. Thankfully the biopsy came back negative (for cancer), but the report indicated chronic prostatitis. Might be time to consider a different saddle.


What were your PSA's? Just curious.

Good news negative cancer, hopefully the prostatitis treatment will be easy to deal with, you know, relative to the cancer treatment.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

elder_mtber said:


> What were your PSA's? Just curious.
> 
> Good news negative cancer, hopefully the prostatitis treatment will be easy to deal with, you know, relative to the cancer treatment.
> 
> ...


5.x, 9.x, and 4.x


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

MRI is in three weeks, should I ask for a sooner one or let this play out slower?

Thanks


----------



## Tony Gring (Jul 3, 2019)

Tony Gring said:


> Thanks for sharing and the advice. And, helping me sleep better. Not !
> Had the same GP for 10 years . Female and quite good ( and small hands ) She always includes PSA run with blood work and
> I see her annually for my physical exam. My PSA had been normal all along.
> I missed getting blood sample in Jan of this year and finally got it done in October. So , it was my mistake not hers that more than a year passed between blood samples.
> ...


Here's where this went :

I had just found out of my elevated PSA in December of 2019.
Had another blood test that showed PSA still elevated.
Had a needle biopsy Feb 17 2020
Told of results Feb 22
3 of 14 core samples positive
4+4 = 8 Gleason score.
Decided to have it removed.
Covid19 scrubbed all elective surgeries.
I was able to get in last Friday April 3.
Got catheter out yesterday Thank God.
Doc relayed results.
Path report was favorable.
Revised Gleason score of 7.
No cancer in lymph nodes or margins.
Appears cancer was contained in prostate capsule. " Looks like we got it all "
Praise God !
So, here I am recovering. Doc advised PT w Kegal excersises, etc.
Guess I just wanted to share and maybe get any advice you might think useful.


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

so glad you caught it in time and were able to have surgery before corona restrictions. hope you have a fast recovery. guys keep testing on a yearly basis!


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Tony Gring said:


> Here's where this went :
> 
> I had just found out of my elevated PSA in December of 2019.
> Had another blood test that showed PSA still elevated.
> ...


Looks like I'm following your path too. Removal scheduled for May. I'm hopeing Covid 19 is on the down swing. I'm hearing a lot of non-covid resources are open at area hospitals.


----------



## Tony Gring (Jul 3, 2019)

starre said:


> so glad you caught it in time and were able to have surgery before corona restrictions. hope you have a fast recovery. guys keep testing on a yearly basis!


Was really lucky to get in for the surgery as there are large Covid19 restrictions at all hospitals. 
Only prostetectomies even considered for scheduling are those w/ Gleason scores of 8-10.
I'm very grateful to have this done as quiclky as it was under the current circumstances.

Thanks for your kind words !


----------



## Tony Gring (Jul 3, 2019)

scycllerist said:


> Looks like I'm following your path too. Removal scheduled for May. I'm hopeing Covid 19 is on the down swing. I'm hearing a lot of non-covid resources are open at area hospitals.


Hang in there. Hoping you can get it done sooner than later.
I can tell you , like the Tom Petty song,

The Waiting is the Hardest Part.

Good luck to you !


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

What kind of psa numbers were you guys at? I've been creeping up and hit 4.3 on my last one ,so did a retest after 30 days on a med and rechecked 4.1.
Dr visit keeps getting pushed back

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Tony Gring said:


> Hang in there. Hoping you can get it done sooner than later.
> I can tell you , like the Tom Petty song,
> 
> The Waiting is the Hardest Part.
> ...


Yes, Thank you. Hope all is well with you and you recover to full biking. I have some leeway so I'll roll with it as the doctor recommends but want it done sooner.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

The procedure was done May 11th. How long did guys leakage take to stop? When did you start riding?


----------



## Tony Gring (Jul 3, 2019)

scycllerist said:


> The procedure was done May 11th. How long did guys leakage take to stop? When did you start riding?


I'm at 8 weeks post surgery.
Doing Kegal excersizes twice a day.

Leakage much improved. No accidents at night . I try not to drink anything after 7 pm and pee before bed. Small pad for daytime " just in case" but seem to not really need it.

Tried a 20 minute bike ride at 5 weeks post surgery.Flat paved ground. No Bueno.
It hurt. Tried again at seven weeks. Flat paved ground. A lot better.
I'm going today to try some different saddles at LBS specifically Specialized Phenom and some others.

Really want to get back riding.

Doc said I can't really do any " damage" at this point and cleared me to do what ever I want except maybe Bull riding.

He said go for it " as tolerated pain allows "

Give it time. Listen to your body.

Hang in there bro !


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

scycllerist said:


> The procedure was done May 11th. How long did guys leakage take to stop? When did you start riding?


My leakage gradually improved, maybe took three months. I was back on the mountain bike almost right away. Two weeks? Less? No pain, but had to wear the Depends as I was leaking a lot.

Best wishes.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

I did a very easy road ride with good results. I stood over the very few rough spots. I'm not rushing back to MTB even though I miss it. I'll play the long game. I kegal through out the day and do crunches and bridges as per doctors online.

Let us know what seats are an improvement. I'm looking at some too.

Thanks, Guys!!!


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Tony Gring said:


> I'm at 8 weeks post surgery.
> Doing Kegal excersizes twice a day.
> 
> Leakage much improved. No accidents at night . I try not to drink anything after 7 pm and pee before bed. Small pad for daytime " just in case" but seem to not really need it.
> ...


What did you think of the Phenom? My LBS has one in stock.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is a very informative thread and I appreciate you guys being comfortable enough to share. I got told early on that I had an enlarged prostate but the PSA level kept ticking up once I his 50. I'm generally in the 4-4.5 range so my primary prescribed Flowmax and sent me to a urologist. As the PSA kept ticking up, the urologist basically said a cancer screening is in your future and I agreed to just get it over with. It came back negative which was expected by the doctor. He offered me some options including TURP and what was the latest. greatest remedy of Urolift. I basically told him my night time symptoms didn't bother me enough to have a camera down my urethra yet. 

Fast forward a few years and I've had no further issues. I only take Flowmax maybe 3-4 days in a row every 6-8 weeks. I urinate more often in the day still but only get up once night, twice at most. When it gets to be 4 times a night 2 days in a row is when I get back on Flowmax for a few days. 

After my non-cancerous result and no desire for surgery, the urologist told me there was nothing further he could do and to come back if things got worse so I haven't seen him in 2+ years. However, I currently have a fantastic PPO plan thru my wife that will disappear in two years when I move to AZ so I *will* get some sort of surgery before I go. This HOLEP procedure looks likes a winner and less risky that TURP. My neighbor next door had the Urolift and it didn't help him.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

k2rider1964 said:


> This is a very informative thread and I appreciate you guys being comfortable enough to share. I got told early on that I had an enlarged prostate but the PSA level kept ticking up once I his 50. I'm generally in the 4-4.5 range so my primary prescribed Flowmax and sent me to a urologist. As the PSA kept ticking up, the urologist basically said a cancer screening is in your future and I agreed to just get it over with. It came back negative which was expected by the doctor. He offered me some options including TURP and what was the latest. greatest remedy of Urolift. I basically told him my night time symptoms didn't bother me enough to have a camera down my urethra yet.
> 
> Fast forward a few years and I've had no further issues. I only take Flowmax maybe 3-4 days in a row every 6-8 weeks. I urinate more often in the day still but only get up once night, twice at most. When it gets to be 4 times a night 2 days in a row is when I get back on Flowmax for a few days.
> 
> After my non-cancerous result and no desire for surgery, the urologist told me there was nothing further he could do and to come back if things got worse so I haven't seen him in 2+ years. However, I currently have a fantastic PPO plan thru my wife that will disappear in two years when I move to AZ so I *will* get some sort of surgery before I go. This HOLEP procedure looks likes a winner and less risky that TURP. My neighbor next door had the Urolift and it didn't help him.


Did you have a biopsy? You'll want to consider monitoring PSA every 6 months at least.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

scycllerist said:


> Did you have a biopsy? You'll want to consider monitoring PSA every 6 months at least.


Yes, my primary wants me in there every 6 months but I haven't been in 18. I go in next week.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

k2rider1964 said:


> Yes, my primary wants me in there every 6 months but I haven't been in 18. I go in next week.


Just curious, did your doc recommend not riding for five days prior to the PSA test?


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Just curious, did your doc recommend not riding for five days prior to the PSA test?


No, the primary doctor wasn't really up to speed on the biking vs elevated PSA deal until I brought it up. The urologist happens to be one of those is teh profession that believe that there *may* be some correlation.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

k2rider1964 said:


> No, the primary doctor wasn't really up to speed on the biking vs elevated PSA deal until I brought it up. The urologist happens to be one of those is teh profession that believe that there *may* be some correlation.


Yeah, my urologist also thinks there could be some correlation.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

What Kegel routine do you do?


----------



## Tony Gring (Jul 3, 2019)

scycllerist said:


> What did you think of the Phenom? My LBS has one in stock.


I tried the Specialized Phenom as well as a Power Comp with Mimic and also Power Comp w/o Mimic.

Ended up buying the Power Comp w/o Mimic. It just felt right. Has a big cut out and feels good. Did my first real ride yesterday. Mostly flat , not technical. 2 hrs and felt fine. This morning still feeling good. So , I think I'm ready to get back into my local trail ( Franklin in Carpinteria ) which is techy steep single track and 1400' elevation.
Feels great to be back on the bike.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

I haven't been posting for a while, mainly because I haven't been trail riding since the surgery. I thought it time to report on recovery. 

I started with walking and a regel routine for about 4 weeks. 

At about 6 weeks I added easy sculling, starting out with just two miles adding a little distance each week and at 10 weeks I'm doing 5 miles two times a week. Also at about 6 weeks I started a light dumb bell and core routine focusing on kegels with each movement.

At 8 weeks I added street biking, without a seat. LOL The first ride I only made it 1 mile. 3 weeks in I could do 6 miles. The last week I picked up the pace and sat about 30% of the time.

Today it's 12 weeks and trail riding. Woo whooo!! I hardly skipped a beat. I choose a smoother trail system, made all the hills and obstacles in the usual gears. Felt great, no pain or stress any ware. I attribute that to riding standing up for those weeks.


----------



## santanass (Jun 10, 2007)

Dear all,

I come to your help before Ingive up cycling.

Some years ago I had an episode of prostatitis. After a couple of weeks on holidays were I had chillis at everymeal. Did all the tests. No bacteria, no lesions. The doctor said: just stop eating spicy food.

Since then I never add any problems apart from when I cycle. When I cycle more often it sometimes happens. Not the full symptoms but part. 
Never in my riding history had numbness, reduced urine flow, nothing. It just happens normally on the day after riding the frequency increases.

I am 35. No large prostate. Everything normal.
always used good saddles. I now have a sq labs that is said to be one of the most protective.

I am about to quit mtb and cycling but I love it and it is really hard. No crossfit can make it even close.

Has anyone had a similiar experince?
Is there any saddle I should try? 

I really apreciate your help.

My doctor does not seem to relate the cycling I do (4 h per week) to the events. He says it is not much so no worries.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

scycllerist said:


> I haven't been posting for a while, mainly because I haven't been trail riding since the surgery. I thought it time to report on recovery.
> 
> I started with walking and a regel routine for about 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are doing well. Maybe I missed it, but what procedure?

Best wishes.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

santanass said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I come to your help before Ingive up cycling.
> 
> ...


I didn't have any symptoms. Listen to your doctor and get PSA tests with annual physicals.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow - I have not checked this thread in a few months. Lots of good stories and a few hopefully on their way to success. I go back in December to my urologist. Nothing has really changed for me since last Dec when my biopsy was negative. 

Still on Tamsulosin but still leak like a MF'r when I think I an done going. Really annoying and embarrassing. 

I want to avoid invasive procedures if at all possible and my doc did mention the steam treatment. I just cringe thinking about procedures - but maybe one is in my future. 

Good luck to all. I turn 50 in a few weeks - I am officially allowed in this thread then


----------



## glocker43 (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm older.PSA was 15 in march up from 8 last year.biopsy showed 12 samples at 7 Gleoson.had surgery on 8/21.if your PSA keeps going up don't delay,its not going away.just a word to the wise.


----------



## PB Local (Jan 14, 2018)

70 years old, mtb for 30 years, average 200 days a year, had inlarged prostrate at 60, on Tamsulosin for 10 years, Cancer this year, gleasons score 7, had Robotic surgery 7/21/2020, back riding road after 8 weeks, 20miles, 2000 ft climbing, per day on my Ripmo, hope to be back on the dirt in a couple more weeks, Cancer can be just a bump in the road, deal with it and move on, hopefully will be riding another 20 years


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

PB Local said:


> 70 years old, mtb for 30 years, average 200 days a year, had inlarged prostrate at 60, on Tamsulosin for 10 years, Cancer this year, gleasons score 7, had Robotic surgery 7/21/2020, back riding road after 8 weeks, 20miles, 2000 ft climbing, per day on my Ripmo, hope to be back on the dirt in a couple more weeks, Cancer can be just a bump in the road, deal with it and move on, hopefully will be riding another 20 years


Yes, have to ease into it. At 16 weeks+- I'm back to MTB 2-3 times a week and sculling 2-3 times a week. Only thing I'm not doing is the gym 2-3 times a week because it's still closed. If i can hit the gym that'll take a good year to get back to where I was and I'm still not as fast or ride as long as prior.


----------



## jim hardwick (Mar 9, 2021)

I stumbled across this forum. I had to give up biking due to a really enlarged prostate. I opted for holep because I had a PSA score over 20 and an advantage of holep is that a biopsy can be carried out on the stuff they take out unlike the less invasive treatments.
I am 60 and fairly bald, but a side effect of the holep is that I am now noticeably less bald.
Has any one else noticed this?
PS I am now back on my bike, but was incontinent for three months. Prostate was over 100cc


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

jim hardwick said:


> I stumbled across this forum. I had to give up biking due to a really enlarged prostate. I opted for holep because I had a PSA score over 20 and an advantage of holep is that a biopsy can be carried out on the stuff they take out unlike the less invasive treatments.
> I am 60 and fairly bald, but a side effect of the holep is that I am now noticeably less bald.
> Has any one else noticed this?
> PS I am now back on my bike, but was incontinent for three months. Prostate was over 100cc


That thar is one big chunk o' meat n your arse!

Glad things worked out and you got back the urine control.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in "watchful waiting" now for a lymphoma (very indolent) and an enlarged prostate. The prostate surgery does not sound positive from a sex standpoint. I'm 72 and we do it about 6 to 10 times a month and it is very good. It would be a big loss to lose this ability.

My question for those who have had the various kinds of surgeries is simple: What happened to your sex life afterwards? Embarassing, but thanks in advance.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

telemike said:


> I'm in "watchful waiting" now for a lymphoma (very indolent) and an enlarged prostate. The prostate surgery does not sound positive from a sex standpoint. I'm 72 and we do it about 6 to 10 times a month and it is very good. It would be a big loss to lose this ability.
> 
> My question for those who have had the various kinds of surgeries is simple: What happened to your sex life afterwards? Embarassing, but thanks in advance.


Everyone is different and post prostatectomy sex will be different a survivor can expect 6mo to 2 years erection issues, no ejaculations anymore. Sex and orgasms are still good but takes a little more creativity and imagination.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am good. No prostate issues 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jim hardwick (Mar 9, 2021)

Main feature of holep is retrograde ejaculation. Another reason for me opting for surgery was that Tamsulosin and finasteride were even worse for me from that standpoint. Prostate removal is usually bad for the nerves as I understand it.


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

I am 58 and have been living with BPH. The symptoms get worst when I ride my bike. I am 6ft tall, 182 lbs. I had a GT bike with an XL frame and that killed my prostate all the time. I got rid of the bike. Now we have a small and medium bike both Giants (same model same everything just different frame size). I ride the small a couple of times and I feel less pain on my prostate after and while I am riding my hands do not become numb. Yesterday I rode the medium sized bike and my hands became numb and now my prostate hurts. The riding position on the medium is less upright than the small. I noticed that the handle bar stem on the medium is longer forward than the small the small frame. I also tried bike padded underwear and my prostate still hurts.

No bike shops on Guam would do a fitting and based on my height they said the small is too small.

I have a folding bike and that bike is more comfortable than the bikes we have.

If I change the seat on the medium frame to a selle smp would that help?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

thegolffather said:


> ...If I change the seat on the medium frame to a selle smp would that help?


Saddles are very much a personal choice.

Instead of recommending a saddle, I suggest you concentrate on getting your riding position right first.

You probably have too much weight on your butt, and no saddle or padding will cure that. It's important to not have your saddle too low. Regard the saddle as a support not a seat.

Try adjusting your riding position so that the bulk of your weight is on your feet. I find a position that allows me to take the weight off my butt with minimal movement, and with very little weight on my arms is the best for comfort. (I ride rigid hardtails, so getting comfort right is important)

As sold, most bike riding positions ape a racers position, which is fine if you're an athletic type with no excess weight and a toned midriff, but a woeful position for the rest of the world.

My opinion is that too many 'comfort' saddles have too much gel padding. All that does is spread the misery. I prefer a hard saddle because you quickly learn what's uncomfortable and can shift your weight for relief, ie pain is more localised.


----------



## kensar (Feb 8, 2021)

I was on Tamsulosin for several years and it stopped being effective. Last August I had a Uro-lift procedure and that fixed me up. About 2 week recovery time. No problems now.


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

Velobike said:


> Saddles are very much a personal choice.
> 
> Instead of recommending a saddle, I suggest you concentrate on getting your riding position right first.
> 
> ...


Very Interesting, I lowered the seat thinking this would help...


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

I adjusted my medium frame bike to some basic riding position adjustments like heel of my foot when the pedal is at 6 O'Clock position or aligned with the seat tube at its lowest position and installed my Selle Italia saddle and rode for 5 miles with no prostate or back pain. So far so good.


----------



## Raleigh3speed (Apr 4, 2021)

Just joined. Haven’t ridden a bike in a years. Have had a year of prostate related procedures in the past year. To be brief. If your Urologist says you need a HoLEP because of a large prostate, it is currently the procedure of choice for large prostates. In my opinion the least traumatic and research says the most effective in preventing the need for repeat procedures. If you’ve had a TURP you’ll know what I mean.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Raleigh3speed said:


> Just joined. Haven't ridden a bike in a years. Have had a year of prostate related procedures in the past year. To be brief. If your Urologist says you need a HoLEP because of a large prostate, it is currently the procedure of choice for large prostates. In my opinion the least traumatic and research says the most effective in preventing the need for repeat procedures. If you've had a TURP you'll know what I mean.


Did you have a TURP prior?


----------



## Raleigh3speed (Apr 4, 2021)

Have had two TURP. One at 12 years ago and one at 6 years ago. Urologists have said my prostate was the size of a peach.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Raleigh3speed said:


> Just joined. Haven't ridden a bike in a years. Have had a year of prostate related procedures in the past year. To be brief. If your Urologist says you need a HoLEP because of a large prostate, it is currently the procedure of choice for large prostates. In my opinion the least traumatic and research says the most effective in preventing the need for repeat procedures. If you've had a TURP you'll know what I mean.


Emm HoLEP has been around for decades there are newer better treatments than HoLEPs for enlarged prostates restricted urethrae flow.

I'd be wary of taking to much weight of opinions of many well intentioned people but each person aliments and conditions are there own not other peoples.

In my case I'm real glad I didn't listen to that so called specialist urologist I went to to get a second opinion on my enlarged prostate with low grade (gleeson 6) prostate cancer who was pushing me to get a HoLEPs three years ago.

As my first urologists' who I trusted said " yeah you could get a HoLEPs but if and when your prostate cancer takes off we will be limited in what procedures we can do to treat the cancer thanks to the HoLEPs procedure."

Well my prostate cancer did take off early January this year and I have a few options I can do.


----------



## Raleigh3speed (Apr 4, 2021)

In my case multiple prostate core samples (42). 41 negative. 5% of one gave me a Gleason 6. One excellent resource for the issue of Prostate Cancer can be found at PCRI.org.
Prostate Cancer Research Institute. Covers all the latest in research on the topic. They will respond to questions. May be helpful.


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

42 samples??? Man, I though mine was bad at 12 total cores pulled. Had 9 out of the 12 showed cancer and had the prostate removed. Fun stuff...


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Emm 42 samples from a prostate the size of a walnut. Each to there own. I had 20 samples taken nearly three years ago. One sample came back positive = gleeson 6.

Had 20 samples taken 2 months ago now I'm gleeson 7. Had a 3T MRI( Far stronger than a 1.5 MRI) taken last week get the results back this Friday. Might be getting a form of focal laser ablation or FLA . Laser-targeted removal of prostate tumors works as well complete removal of prostate: Laser treatment, however, preserves erectile and urinary functions


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

Well after a gradual psa rise over 6 years (over 5 now) my dr recommended the biopsy,
14 samples waiting on results.
Was not prepared for that procedure!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

shred79 said:


> Well after a gradual psa rise over 6 years (over 5 now) my dr recommended the biopsy,
> 14 samples waiting on results.
> Was not prepared for that procedure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Hope it comes out negative. You'll have blood in your semen for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

shred79 said:


> Well after a gradual psa rise over 6 years (over 5 now) my dr recommended the biopsy,
> 14 samples waiting on results.
> Was not prepared for that procedure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Let us know.

I suggest thinking very carefully about radical prostatectomy (if MD suggests it). That's what I had but wish I hadn't. Sexually devastating and not good for peeing (leaks).

My surgery was 10 years ago. I'm 75+. Still mtb but my skills and strength have seriously declined (not prostate related).


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

scycllerist said:


> Hope it comes out negative. You'll have blood in your semen for 6-8 weeks.


I didn't. 1 week at best for me but everyone is different.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

elder_mtber said:


> Let us know.
> 
> I suggest thinking very carefully about radical prostatectomy (if MD suggests it). That's what I had but wish I hadn't. Sexually devastating and not good for peeing (leaks).
> 
> My surgery was 10 years ago. I'm 75+. Still mtb but my skills and strength have seriously declined (not prostate related).


Your surgery was 10 years ago things have changed since then plus your not him his condition could be vastly different to yours. His PSA is in the 5 range he might be a gleeson 6 not high. Big jump up to radical prostatectomy.


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm 61 and the frequent urination was my issue.
Traveling and road rides with the wife suffered.
My dad had colon/rectal cancer that shortened his life,that puts me at higher risk.
If it has to be removed so be it.
I have good references from coworkers for a dr at the iowa city hospital.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

bigdamo said:


> Emm 42 samples from a prostate the size of a walnut. Each to there own. I had 20 samples taken nearly three years ago. One sample came back positive = gleeson 6.
> 
> Had 20 samples taken 2 months ago now I'm gleeson 7. Had a 3T MRI( Far stronger than a 1.5 MRI) taken last week get the results back this Friday. Might be getting a form of focal laser ablation or FLA . Laser-targeted removal of prostate tumors works as well complete removal of prostate: Laser treatment, however, preserves erectile and urinary functions


I raced 250 Maicos in the 70's. Bought a brand new 74.5 250 from Letko in Kansas City, KS. Couple years later I bought a 250 GS model. It had a 5 speed wide ration trans and some little lights and stuff. They were great bikes for me.


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

shred79 said:


> Well after a gradual psa rise over 6 years (over 5 now) my dr recommended the biopsy,
> 14 samples waiting on results.
> Was not prepared for that procedure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Results were good,14 samples all benign.
They said the psa rise can come from a enlarged prostate rather than cancer.
They recommended a bladder scope if I was concerned over the frequent urination issues,to get a good look at what's going on.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

shred79 said:


> Results were good,14 samples all benign.
> They said the psa rise can come from a enlarged prostate rather than cancer.
> They recommended a bladder scope if I was concerned over the frequent urination issues,to get a good look at what's going on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Shred, obviously very good news. Happy for you. MD's might be able to expand the urethra, aiding the peeing issue. I'm sure you will probably be looking into options.


----------



## nfosterma (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm scheduled for a biopsy on 02/16, and the paperwork that I received suggests taking 1 - 2 days off from exercising, following the procedure. Since this is likely a generic requirement, did you feel like this was enough time to rest and recover, prior to resuming your riding, or did you need to take any extra days?


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

I've been sore and haven't been on the indoor trainer for 9 days,my prostate was pretty angry.
I will give it a couple weeks.
Light weights sooner
It's cold here.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I am clean for cancer, just middle age enlarged prostate making things a drag. I am working to schedule the surgery the OP mentioned. In October I scheduled for January, that cancelled, and now I am scheduled for March. Not having fun waiting this out.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

I would recommend getting put under at the hospital for all procedures rather than a local anesthetic at a clinic.
I wouldn't do another biopsy awake that's for sure.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

nfosterma said:


> I'm scheduled for a biopsy on 02/16, and the paperwork that I received suggests taking 1 - 2 days off from exercising, following the procedure. Since this is likely a generic requirement, did you feel like this was enough time to rest and recover, prior to resuming your riding, or did you need to take any extra days?


I don't recall needing any recovery from my biopsy. How to say this - clean your rectum real well before the procedure. Exam gloves may be handy.


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

Seat position is so important. I adjust my seat position to what is comfortable. I recently bought a taillight that mounts to the seat post or the seat rails. I decided to mount it to the seat rails so I had to push the seat back maybe an inch or an inch and a half. I rode the bike after and I could not bear the pain only after a few minutes. Got home too the light off and adjusted the seat to its original position and rode the bike last night for an hour and no pain.


----------



## nfosterma (Oct 19, 2015)

elder_mtber said:


> I don't recall needing any recovery from my biopsy. How to say this - clean your rectum real well before the procedure. Exam gloves may be handy.


Thanks for the suggestion (gloves). I wasn't sure if there was going to be any additional recovery time, just based on where the procedure occurs. I have a really low PSA, but I have familial history of prostate cancer. My primary care doc noted an enlarged prostate, and he recommended me to see a urologist. I've had an MRI, and nothing was out of the ordinary.

I must say, I'm not too thrilled with the thoughts of this upcoming procedure. I've never had an enema, which just sounds like a joyous occasion. I was provided a "what to expect" pamphlet from my doctor, and the procedure itself looks equally fun. I just wish there was a way for them to do all of this, which allowed me to keep some dignity intact.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

nfosterma said:


> Thanks for the suggestion (gloves). I wasn't sure if there was going to be any additional recovery time, just based on where the procedure occurs. I have a really low PSA, but I have familial history of prostate cancer. My primary care doc noted an enlarged prostate, and he recommended me to see a urologist. I've had an MRI, and nothing was out of the ordinary.
> 
> I must say, I'm not too thrilled with the thoughts of this upcoming procedure. I've never had an enema, which just sounds like a joyous occasion. I was provided a "what to expect" pamphlet from my doctor, and the procedure itself looks equally fun. I just wish there was a way for them to do all of this, which allowed me to keep some dignity intact.


Ha, ha about the dignity.  I lost mine, too. Biopsy is probably a good idea with family history. Best wishes.


----------



## Cachora (Aug 11, 2020)

I just happened to click into the 50+ forum... I'm 63. I've had annual physicals since I turned 40. Somewhere in my early 50s my urine tests started showing a very small amount of blood. After a couple of years of that, my physician suggested that I see a urologist. Had a cystoscopy. I could see the monitor. There was a puff of something. Uro said that I had bladder stones. He was pretty aggressive about signing up for either Urolift or green light laser TURP, even though my prostate was small and PSA was low.

I went to the Mayo Clinic in AZ for a second opinion. After researching, and reading a fair number of not great reviews of green light laser TURP, I chose the Mayo because they do HoLEP there. Another cystoscopy. This time no puff. "What was the puff from before?" "I don't know. Sometimes there's little bits of stuff that's in there, but you don't have bladder stones." "What about the microhemoturia?" "I don't know what's causing it, but it's so minor, just monitor it." Whew! I was light as a feather.

Now, I do have a weak and sometimes difficult-to-start stream, always been that way as far as I can remember. Mayo doc said that I have a restricted bladder neck (which, curiously, could explain bladder stones, which I didn't/don't have). I kind of think it was a bike accident from about 2nd grade; gooseneck to the sweet spot. Mayo doc said that he could HoLEP it and that would probably open up my stream. But he suggested a 50% chance of permanent reverse ejaculation. I'd been on tamsulosin for a brief time and didn't like it, both for the general blahness and the reverse ejaculation; it did increase flow. I passed on the HoLEP.

I decided to comment for a couple of reasons. 1. I'm glad that people have brought up HoLEP in this thread. If I were to need TURP or similar, that's that way I would have it done. I'll talk a bit out of school, but I think urologists like the green light laser because they make more money on that since they can do it in their office. I'm sure it works for a lot of people, but HoLEP is not as hot, and is a more precise procedure. At least that's my recollection. I yield the floor to others here who have more knowledge/experience with this. As for Urolift, my recollection is that it is a temporary solution; as is TURP regardless of the laser. Sorry this seems scattered, but my misdiagnosis (bladder stones) and oddly inapt advice (TURP, Urolift) had me scrambling in multiple directions.

2. I scanned through the whole thread and didn't see anyone mention PAE; prostatic arterial embolization. When I was looking into this stuff, PAE for BPH was a very new procedure, but a quick search indicates that it's becoming more available. Back then, the only guy that was doing a lot of PAE for BPH was in Portugal. The basics is to cut off blood flow to the prostate so that it starves and shrinks. I went so far as to interview a local interventional radiologist to inquire about having it done. He hadn't done a PAE, hadn't even heard of it, but he had a lot of experience doing similar procedures and was up for researching it. This, however, was before I went to the Mayo. After my Mayo visit, I was done worrying about this stuff, but if/when I have to make a decision about prostate work, PAE will be my first choice, and HoLEP TURP will be my second choice. As it stands, I can live with a weak and sometimes hard-to-start stream. Just gaining the understanding put my whole mentality about peeing in a better place.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I finally read through this thread. My PSA has been all over the place for the last 15 years. As low as .4 and as high as 15.3. Last one was 1.5 Had a biopsy about 12 years ago and agree. Not under local again. I am scheduled for another PSA test in June. No problems urinating at this time. 
My problem is not being able to retain enough salt. Constant urination


----------



## nafod (Sep 12, 2007)

So no one has gotten radiation instead of surgery? 

I’m a Gleason 3+4=7 person, but not much 4. On active surveillance, but due to BPH looking at a HOLEP procedure to hollow out the prostate, which will also give me a better look at the pathology and, heck, may just remove all the cancer. Have a consult next week.

if the day comes to treat it, I plan to use radiation.


----------



## EdWiser (Feb 3, 2021)

I did radiation. An happy I did. My PSA has dropped to.07 and I feel great. My brother had surgery instead and now he has a leaking bladder. To many after surgery issues that I don’t have to worry about.


----------



## nfosterma (Oct 19, 2015)

nfosterma said:


> I'm scheduled for a biopsy on 02/16, and the paperwork that I received suggests taking 1 - 2 days off from exercising, following the procedure. Since this is likely a generic requirement, did you feel like this was enough time to rest and recover, prior to resuming your riding, or did you need to take any extra days?


Here's my update: the biopsy came back positive for Prostate Cancer, but my Gleason Score is 6 (3 + 3). We'll just being doing the Active Surveillance route, including a follow up MRI and Biopsy, in December. My PSA is quite low at 0.48, and that was actually a decrease from last year's 0.52. Overall, the process worked, since my family history is what made my primary care doctor go down this path. At least I'm aware, and my docs can keep an eye on me. In the grand scheme, this is fine outcome (my urologist said it's a "good news day," several times while we spoke).


----------



## nafod (Sep 12, 2007)

nfosterma said:


> Here's my update: the biopsy came back positive for Prostate Cancer, but my Gleason Score is 6 (3 + 3). We'll just being doing the Active Surveillance route, including a follow up MRI and Biopsy, in December.


Very nice.

I'll share my biopsy experience for the crowd. You pee blood for a few days, feels like a small, soft porcupine had crawled up where he didn't belong for a day. Otherwise no big deal.

But a week out I had an episode of _acute urinary retention_, which means I couldn't pee. It was related to drinking beer, which means it was related to bad decision making. Had to go to the ER and get catheterized, and it stayed in for a week. Kind of nice in that you wear a bag attached to your leg, and can sit in meetings smiling at everyone while your bladder drains. Kind of sucks otherwise.

So be on the alert for a week or so after the biopsy.


----------



## gamshaft (6 mo ago)

On the brink of BPH surgery, and just bit nervous... details in following post


----------



## gamshaft (6 mo ago)

I have been a long traveler on the high PSA road. I have had 3 biopsies stable PSA 5.6 and the select MDX no cancer thank god. I got a bad case of Balanitis in May and wound up having servere difficulty peeing and got a foley catheter for the month of June, true misery no bike riding or just about anything even walking hurt. My regular urologist put me on double Flomax and added Finasteride.  I had a Renal Utrasound and a Urodynamics test which showed a prostate of about 100cc and pushing into the bladder making the bladder opening into a volcano shape. When my DR removed the Foley he taught me how to do self intermittent catheterization. I have done it THREE tiimes on the the third and last time I wound up bleeding fairly heavily. I found that doing the catheter after voiding only got another 100ml so why bother with the pain and damage? So I stopped and am keeping a log of how much I pee. The end rcommendation was that Aguablation would probably be the best thing for my case with least risk of lasting damage (no heat), but my regional hospital is just getting the machine this month and my Dr only does RASP. He referred me to another Dr in the practice that will be doing Aguablation. I researched who is already doing Aguablation and the closest one is Dr Justin Harmon Director of robotic surgery in Langhorn PA. I met with him last week and scheduled Aguablation Therapy for first week in August. Been reading lots on the web and getting nervous.. how bad am I really? Is the double flomax and finasteride working? I pee after long time intervals 4 hours and mostly have no nocturia. But I do not have an ultrsound so I do not know how much I am retaining and I am reluctnat to do the self catheterizatin to find out.

Then my wise guy brother says its all that bike riding you have done your whole life that caused your Prostate problems. Plus he hooks me up with a friend of his that swears by the HOLEP procedure he had done. So what tis the right thing to do?


----------



## nafod (Sep 12, 2007)

Since my March post, I scheduled and had a HoLEP procedure to debulk the prostate. Had it done at Hershey Medical Center by Dr. Knoedler. Two thumbs up. He removed 100cc of my 140cc prostate, and I go like a race horse now. Since they remove the tissue, you get a full pathological exam of the innards too, so if prostate cancer is at all a concern, that’s useful. I have it, as per my March biopsy, and it was nice to find out it that it wasn’t widespread.

He suggested a month off the bike, which I followed. Zero issues riding since then. No pain with the procedure, never even took Tylenol.

It is real surgery although no sutures anywhere, stayed overnight with a catheter in, but they took it out first thing in the morning following, zero problems peeing.

I would get a consultation by a doctor who does them. No downside to getting more info. Both procedures, HoLEP and aquablation, seem effective.


----------



## Bazzer69 (6 mo ago)

I’m new to mtbr and I’ve just been reading, I came across this thread and I thought I must reply. Some five years ago I was diagnosed with a enlarged prostrate, not surprising since I’m currently 77, I was put on meds to help but two years ago I was having to much trouble trying to pee so my doctor sent me to a urologist who suggested a TURP and ordered some blood tests, my PSA was sky high at 68, normal is below 4 she did a biopsy and my Gleason score was 9 out of a maximum of 10. Lo and behold I have stage Iv prostrate cancer for which there is no cure and my life expectancy is about 5 years even with Radiation and a expensive hormone treatment. In my case it’s spread to my bones, no cure for that. Had my prostrate been checked years ago I would not be facing certain death.
THE MORAL TO THIS STORY IS TO GET YOUR PSA CHECKED REGULARLY REGARDLESS, early detection leads to simple treatment and a normal healthy life. Please take note and get yours checked now, if not sooner. In the meantime I’m trying to restore some energy and I’m starting to ride again. I new bike, I have an older Moots YBB is a Polygon Xtrada 7 which I’m loving even though I can only manage a few flat miles on.
Cheers
Bazzer


----------



## nafod (Sep 12, 2007)

Bazzer69 said:


> ...my Gleason score was 9 out of a maximum of 10.


Uggh, sorry to hear of your diagnosis, Bazzer.

You should monitor this forum, Prostate Cancer Forum . The folks there are extraordinarily experienced with PCa, and many have been or are in your shoes. Some who have been battling successfully 10 years and on, too.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

My upcoming round of routine bloodwork will include a PSA count. 

On a related note, I've been researching bike saddles that ease the pressure on the taint. My current bike has a nicer saddle with the cut-out but a solid, yet shorter nose. I may consider one that has the cut out right through the nose.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I had the steam procedure the OP mentioned. I had it about a month or so ago. My PSA was pretty low, and Flomax had no effect. My prostate was just enlarged.
The procedure wasn’t so bad. They had me a bit woozy, and then it kinda felt like a few electric shocks inside before they cathetered me and sent me home. 
About 5 days later they pulled the catheter and I was on my own.
The procedure uses superheated water to damage the tissue of the prostate and then it sloughs off. 
Over the next few weeks stream had varying qualities as material broke free and was ejected, and the stream had some discoloration. 
This week things are better with more time between trips, and able to hold more. The process will continue for the next few months and I should be more ‘normal’ by the end of the year.
So far, so good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

I skimmed through this but did not see Brachytherapy mentioned. I am 63yoa and had always had high psa numbers and had been getting biopsies every 6 months from early 50's. Had multiple mri's as well. was doing the watch and wait thing until my Dr. finally said I needed to do something due to finding core samples with cancer and genomic testing said I needed to do something. My Dr of course wanted to do surgery. I was really hesitant because my wife and I enjoy sex and that is something I did not want to give up. I decided to get a second opinion and talked to an oncologist but he basically told me I could expect some negative side effects as well. My sister in-law works at Mayo in the radiation department and she told me I should look into Brachytherapy. 

Both my urologist and Oncologist said I was not a candidate for Brachy. I decided to make an appointment at Mayo to meet with the Dr there. I made the appoint and met with the Dr there who ran me through a barrage of tests and determined I was a perfect candidate for Brachytherapy. All three surgery, radiation and Brachy have about the same long term outcomes. I never had any negative side effects and sex life is as good as ever. Only difference between pre brachy and post brachy is ejaculation is much less but feels exactly the same. I know too much information but some might find it important when taking the next step. I never had any dripping or leaking. I did have a month or so of when I had to pee I needed to find a place within 15 minutes or so as when I had to go I had to go. That is long past and I have zero issues. PSA are under 1 and have been for 3 years now. There has been zero impact on cycling or running or sexual activity. The point of this word salad is to look into your other options and don't automatically go for surgery without at least looking into Brachytherapy.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Finch Platte said:


> While I don't want to go into a whole lot of detail, I wanted to start this thread basically because there is a fairly new process out there for those with enlarged prostates.
> 
> *50% of men will have BPH (enlarged prostates) by the time they're 60, 70% by the age of 60+.*
> 
> ...


In a sense it’s a TURP but without surgery, expect the same amount of discomfort with less bleeding, probably similar risk for incontinence.

The problem with the male urethra is it passes through the prostate gland, as we age the prostate grows, both out and in, so in time it constructs the urethra.

The medical recommendations are always about risk vs benefit, “slow urination and frequent urination are annoying, but are they “bad enough” to warrant treatment.

Lots of new procedures, the Urolift is a non invasive treatment that does not involve tissue removal or tissue damage, kinda like stent.


----------

